# Weekly Competition 2021-50



## Mike Hughey (Dec 14, 2021)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *R' F' R F' U2 R U' R' U' F R2
*2. *R U' R' U2 F' U2 F R U2 R' F
*3. *R U' R2 U F2 U2 R U R U' R'
*4. *R U2 R U' R2 U2 F R U2 R' F2
*5. *R U2 R' U F U2 R' U' F R2 U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *F U L' B2 U2 R2 B' F' D2 B' D' U2 F D' B' D2 B
*2. *D2 R2 D' R B2 U' B' R' L' D2 F2 D2 F2 R D2 L' F' D F2
*3. *U2 R2 F D2 L2 U L' B D' F L2 U' R2 U' D2 B2 U L2 D
*4. *U2 L B F2 U2 B' D2 R2 F2 D2 L' B2 U2 F D' R2 D2 U'
*5. *U L' F' B' D R B2 U D B D2 B2 L2 D' R2 B2 R2 D2 R2

*4x4x4*
*1. *U2 F' D2 B2 D' R2 F2 D B2 F2 L' F U' B' D U2 R' L B2 Rw2 Uw2 D' Fw2 R2 U F Rw2 D' L2 U B Rw B F2 Rw L Fw2 U Fw D Rw' R' Uw' Fw'
*2. *F D2 B' L2 U' F2 L2 B2 D L2 U' L F' U F R B L' F Rw2 B' F2 D Rw2 R2 Uw2 D' R2 Fw2 Rw2 B F2 Rw' D2 Rw2 L2 B' Fw Rw U' Fw2 D' Fw2 R'
*3. *D B2 R' D' F2 U' F2 D' F B' D2 B U2 D2 B' U2 D2 B D2 U Uw2 Rw2 D2 Rw2 R' F2 U R2 Fw2 R2 Uw2 U R F' U' Fw L B Uw' Rw D2 B Uw Rw2 F
*4. *D' R B2 D L' B2 D' F2 D2 F R2 D2 R2 U2 B' L2 U' R2 D Rw2 F2 D' Rw2 Uw2 U' B R2 B2 U2 Rw2 L B Rw R' U' Fw Rw2 U Fw' B' R2 Fw
*5. *U2 F L2 U R2 D2 B2 D2 L2 B2 R2 L B F U' L D' R L Fw2 L Fw2 U' L' Fw2 D' Fw2 R L2 F2 U2 Fw' Uw2 Fw' R' U R Uw' Rw U' D' Rw' F' D2

*5x5x5*
*1. *R2 Bw B' U Dw2 Rw U' Lw' Bw' Fw2 Dw U Rw2 R' B' D2 Bw' Fw2 Rw D' R F R F D2 B2 Rw2 U2 Bw Uw' R2 U' Rw U Uw2 L2 U D L2 B R Bw D' Lw' D Fw2 F' L' B F' Lw2 R2 Rw D Lw2 U2 D2 L D Uw
*2. *Uw' F R' B' F2 D' Bw2 Dw Fw2 Rw' Bw D2 B Bw2 Dw Bw B2 Lw2 Rw2 F' Rw Bw' L' U B2 Uw2 R D Uw Dw' Fw2 B' Dw2 D2 Uw2 Rw B2 Dw2 B Bw' U2 F' Fw2 U' R' D F R2 L Lw2 Fw2 B2 F L2 Lw Bw B2 Lw L R'
*3. *Bw R' L Fw F2 Dw2 Lw Rw' D' Bw2 Rw' Lw D Uw2 Bw2 U B' Rw' L Lw' R' B Bw' Lw U2 L' U R2 D' Bw2 R' B2 R Uw2 Dw F' Bw2 Lw' L' Uw' U2 Bw2 Lw2 Uw L2 Lw U' Fw' U F' R' D R' L' B' U' D' F' U' F
*4. *R2 D2 Rw' Lw' Bw2 Fw' L2 U' B Bw2 L D' L Uw' Fw U Uw2 L Uw2 B' Lw2 Fw D2 Bw' L U2 Rw U2 F D Dw' Uw' Fw2 Bw Dw2 F2 Fw2 Lw Uw2 Rw2 B' Rw2 L Fw R Fw2 Dw2 F Uw' Bw F2 Dw2 F' D2 Bw2 Lw Dw2 F B U2
*5. *U' R F' R' B2 Rw R Lw' D B' Dw' B Rw Dw2 Bw2 Rw Lw U2 Uw' Rw' L2 D L2 Uw2 L2 Rw Bw' Rw2 U' Bw F' L' Uw R Bw L2 Lw Rw' R Uw F D' Bw Lw' Dw Fw2 L2 Lw R' Fw2 F L2 Dw2 Lw' R Uw2 Bw' Rw2 B' Uw2

*6x6x6*
*1. *Rw2 Uw2 Rw B Dw Lw' F' Bw' U' 3Rw B' F D U' B 3Fw2 R2 Lw' Uw' Dw2 Fw2 Bw' F' 3Fw' D Bw2 3Uw' Lw2 U2 L' Lw B 3Rw R2 Uw 3Fw Lw Rw 3Fw Rw Fw2 U Fw' 3Uw' Uw Rw Lw L2 F2 Bw' B 3Rw2 Rw' B2 U Uw2 Rw2 F Uw L2 3Uw' Uw B' R' 3Rw2 Uw2 3Rw' R' Dw' 3Fw Lw L Fw2 Lw2 Fw Rw' 3Fw2 D' L' D'
*2. *Fw' Uw Bw' R2 Lw2 Dw' B2 D Rw2 F2 3Fw2 L 3Rw' 3Fw2 D' Fw' R2 3Uw2 3Rw' U' 3Rw Bw2 Uw' 3Fw' Uw' Fw' Dw' F2 R' 3Rw2 D2 Rw2 Bw Fw' B2 3Uw' Lw U' Dw 3Fw U2 Bw' F Dw2 F2 L' U Rw' 3Fw' U D' B' Lw2 3Uw 3Fw2 3Rw2 D2 Bw' Fw2 D L' 3Fw' Uw' Dw2 Rw 3Rw2 U 3Fw' 3Uw2 Uw2 Rw2 Dw B' Lw D' Bw2 3Rw F2 3Fw Fw
*3. *3Rw Uw Fw U2 L Rw2 Uw2 B2 Lw 3Uw2 Lw2 3Rw Dw' L 3Rw' Bw' L2 Lw D2 Fw' 3Fw2 R' Fw' Lw2 Dw L2 D Bw Fw2 Dw' R Uw D' B2 3Rw F2 R' F R' Dw Bw' Lw2 Fw' F Dw Fw' U2 3Fw' L' 3Rw 3Uw' B2 3Fw' L R' Rw2 Bw' Uw' L' D' F' Bw Uw2 Dw2 F L' 3Fw B' L 3Fw2 B L2 F' Bw' Uw2 3Rw' D' 3Rw' R2 3Fw
*4. *Lw D R2 U2 Bw R Uw2 3Uw R2 B Uw' 3Rw F L R2 3Uw U2 L2 3Fw B Lw2 B Uw2 B Bw' U L D2 3Fw Bw Dw' L2 D Uw2 Fw2 B' Rw2 B Uw Rw Bw' D Uw' Lw' D' 3Rw' B' Rw' Fw' R' B R' Dw D' U' Fw' 3Uw2 F' 3Rw2 Uw Rw 3Uw2 3Fw D2 Lw' 3Rw' F2 Dw' Lw' Fw Bw U' F2 B2 Dw' 3Fw2 Lw' Fw D Rw'
*5. *R' F Bw 3Uw' 3Fw' B2 Fw' Rw' Dw2 3Uw' F Bw B' Dw' Bw Rw' F' B Uw F' Lw' L' F' 3Rw2 F Dw' 3Fw2 Rw2 Fw' L2 Lw2 Fw 3Uw 3Rw2 3Fw' U Dw 3Fw2 Dw Bw' 3Rw' Lw' D' F2 Fw2 R' D' 3Fw L' D2 3Rw Rw2 F2 Bw2 Fw2 3Uw2 Uw2 Dw2 Fw2 L' Bw' F' B' 3Uw Bw' Lw D Bw Lw2 B2 3Uw Rw 3Rw Dw2 Uw2 3Uw D F' 3Uw2 R

*7x7x7*
*1. *R2 3Lw Lw Uw2 3Dw' R' 3Rw2 Bw' 3Dw' L 3Lw2 3Dw 3Rw' Fw' F 3Dw2 Bw R' 3Lw' 3Uw B 3Lw D 3Uw Dw' B 3Rw' Dw' Bw2 3Rw' D2 3Bw2 Lw2 3Uw2 3Bw2 R2 Dw2 D' Fw2 Dw2 3Lw2 3Bw 3Dw2 D Lw' Uw' Rw2 3Lw2 U Rw' F2 3Dw2 Bw Rw2 Uw' 3Lw' Bw2 3Lw 3Bw2 B 3Rw2 U Dw2 3Uw2 3Lw' Bw' 3Bw L2 Lw2 3Rw Dw' 3Uw2 3Fw2 U Bw2 L' Bw 3Dw2 B2 3Uw2 Rw' U 3Uw2 3Dw' 3Fw2 B Dw2 3Uw' 3Dw2 Uw 3Fw2 Uw2 3Uw U 3Fw2 Bw2 3Rw' Bw Rw Bw
*2. *Uw' L 3Uw 3Fw F2 Lw 3Uw' 3Dw' 3Bw2 L2 Fw Rw U' 3Uw' F 3Bw2 3Rw2 Rw R2 3Bw Dw L2 Bw' F2 3Rw' R2 3Uw' D R 3Bw Dw2 U B' 3Lw2 3Rw 3Bw2 B' Uw 3Fw2 U' Fw' R 3Dw2 Fw Uw' B 3Dw2 R 3Dw' F' Rw' B' D2 Dw' 3Rw' Bw 3Uw 3Bw2 Dw' L2 Dw 3Fw' 3Uw' 3Rw2 F L B' 3Uw Uw2 3Bw2 Dw2 D' U 3Uw' Lw' Uw' 3Uw' B' F Dw2 3Lw R Rw 3Dw2 Bw' 3Lw Fw2 D' U2 F2 3Fw' Rw2 3Lw2 3Fw2 3Dw2 F 3Fw2 3Lw Lw L2
*3. *L2 D Rw' 3Fw U2 3Bw' Lw 3Fw' 3Dw' 3Rw' Dw2 3Dw' 3Fw U' 3Uw2 3Lw2 F' 3Fw2 B2 3Bw2 Lw 3Bw 3Uw Rw B Dw' 3Uw 3Dw Uw Rw 3Rw2 3Uw2 F Lw 3Fw B2 3Dw F' Uw2 3Uw' 3Bw' Fw' 3Dw2 Dw' L2 3Lw' F' 3Rw' Rw2 3Uw' Lw' Fw2 U2 Lw' B' 3Dw' B2 D2 Rw2 3Lw' 3Fw' R' 3Dw' Lw' R' Dw Rw Lw' U 3Fw Bw2 Uw R' 3Fw2 Bw' 3Bw' R2 3Dw R 3Rw' 3Dw' 3Fw2 D' B' F' R Bw2 L 3Lw' Bw 3Fw B' 3Dw2 B' Lw' R2 Dw' D 3Fw2 U
*4. *Fw D Uw L 3Dw 3Bw2 Uw' R 3Lw2 3Fw' R' F 3Dw2 Rw' Uw' 3Fw2 Fw2 Bw2 Rw2 R' Dw D2 Fw L' 3Lw' Uw' Bw2 3Dw' D Uw' Rw Dw2 3Fw U F Fw 3Fw' B2 3Dw Uw 3Bw2 3Fw2 B' Lw F2 3Rw2 L2 F' R2 3Lw2 Fw' D' Dw2 3Lw2 Uw' R2 B Fw' Lw' D' 3Fw' 3Dw' Bw2 Rw' D B' 3Bw' Uw' B' Bw2 Uw2 3Uw2 B' D' L2 F2 Uw2 3Rw 3Fw2 3Uw2 L2 Dw' 3Bw Lw D2 Dw' 3Dw2 Bw Uw' Rw' Bw2 L' U2 B L' U' Fw2 Bw2 Rw U2
*5. *3Lw U2 Uw2 Dw 3Bw' D' 3Rw Rw' U2 B 3Bw2 3Uw Dw B2 3Bw2 Uw U2 3Fw Rw' Fw' Lw L R' Fw' 3Uw Rw Fw2 Bw' D2 B2 3Dw 3Uw' Lw B' 3Lw' F2 3Lw2 F' 3Uw2 D' F' 3Bw2 D 3Bw' Fw2 Lw 3Rw' 3Fw' L2 Uw2 D' F' U2 3Fw2 3Uw2 Lw' 3Bw R' Bw 3Bw' Dw 3Rw 3Bw2 Fw2 Rw F2 D2 Rw2 Lw2 3Lw2 F R2 F R2 3Rw U' 3Lw 3Fw' L2 U' 3Dw R' 3Uw2 Uw' Dw' U Bw2 3Lw Bw' Dw2 Rw U F' R' D F' L 3Uw2 3Lw2 3Bw2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 R F' R2 F U2 R' U R U2 R'
*2. *R U' R U' R2 F U' F U R' U2
*3. *U2 R' U' R2 U' F U' R2 U' F' R2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R U' R2 D2 F U R L B' U' B2 D2 L2 U' F2 R2 F2 L2 F Rw Uw
*2. *B2 R2 L2 B' R L' D B2 L F' D R2 F2 D' F2 D2 F2 U2 L2 Uw2
*3. *L B2 D L B R' F L B U2 B' R2 F' D2 L2 U2 B' U2 D L2 Fw

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 B' U L D B' U L2 U2 F U2 F2 U2 L2 F2 R B2 L U2 L Uw2 L' Fw2 R' Fw2 R2 Uw2 U2 F' R' Fw2 B' D R' B2 Uw F Fw R' Uw' Rw' Uw' Rw' B L x2 y'
*2. *D F2 U2 B' D2 B2 L2 B R2 D2 U' B' D R F' R2 U' L2 B Rw2 Uw2 U2 L Fw2 D' U2 L2 D Fw2 L' U2 Rw2 B' R2 Fw U' L Rw U' Fw' Uw' Fw2 U2 Rw x y2
*3. *U F2 U2 B D2 R F' L D' L2 F B U2 F' U2 L2 F R2 B' Rw2 Uw2 R D' Fw2 B2 R' D2 Rw2 U' L2 Uw2 L F' B2 R' L Fw Uw Rw' D L' Fw2 Rw' R2 Fw' x y2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' Fw Bw2 Rw Uw2 U' Bw L Lw Dw' Rw R' F' U2 F' Lw Bw2 L U' Rw Dw' U2 Lw L Fw2 L2 U' Lw' F' Fw B2 R2 Uw Fw R D' Fw2 U2 Rw' Fw' F' R2 Rw2 Dw D U2 F2 Uw Bw Lw' D2 Rw2 D' F2 Lw2 Dw' B2 Uw Bw Rw2 3Rw 3Uw'
*2. *Rw2 Dw' Bw2 B' R' B Dw2 U' L Dw' Bw Rw L R2 U' B2 Fw2 Lw Fw2 R' B2 R' U' Rw' R2 Uw' F B2 U' L F2 Bw2 Fw' D' B2 Rw2 R' L' U' Uw L' Fw Rw R' D' Fw U' Bw2 Uw U2 B' Bw2 F2 L Bw U' B Dw' D' F 3Uw
*3. *Bw D U' R Bw Fw Uw' R L2 D2 B2 Rw' Dw B2 R2 F' R2 Dw2 U B2 L' Fw2 B2 Uw Rw U' D' Uw' Dw F Dw' R2 Dw' U' R2 L2 Lw2 D2 L' Rw Bw2 B Dw2 R2 F' Fw' Lw2 B' Dw' Lw' Uw2 Lw R2 Fw2 U2 L' D Dw2 Fw' 3Fw 3Uw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw2 3Rw2 Bw' U2 3Rw 3Fw' 3Rw2 Uw' F' R2 U Rw' F Fw 3Rw2 R' 3Uw Bw' 3Rw2 L D' Uw2 Fw F2 Lw L2 F Rw' R' 3Rw' Lw Dw2 Rw' 3Fw' Fw' U2 Fw' Lw' B Fw' Rw Fw2 D2 B' Fw2 Uw' 3Fw' R2 3Fw2 Lw2 D B' 3Uw2 U2 Lw' U B' 3Rw 3Uw2 Lw' F2 R' 3Fw' Lw Fw' Rw2 D 3Rw2 Bw2 R' 3Fw2 Bw Dw' 3Uw' Lw2 L2 Uw L2 D' 3Uw x' y'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3Fw2 Rw2 R 3Rw' Bw2 Rw2 R' 3Uw2 Fw' 3Lw U2 3Lw' F2 Rw2 U2 F Bw2 3Dw' Lw2 Dw2 Rw 3Fw2 Lw' U Uw2 3Lw' R F2 B Fw' Bw' U' D Rw 3Bw2 3Lw 3Fw' D' R' 3Rw' B' Lw 3Bw2 R' U' B Rw' 3Rw Bw' 3Fw2 3Bw' 3Uw2 B 3Rw Bw2 L' Fw' U2 3Rw Lw' L 3Uw2 3Rw' B2 3Lw2 Rw' 3Fw' 3Uw2 3Lw' Rw2 Fw2 3Rw Fw 3Uw Bw2 3Uw 3Lw' Lw2 F' Lw L U2 Lw' 3Uw2 Uw' R2 Dw2 Lw 3Dw2 B' U2 3Fw' Lw2 B2 Fw 3Lw2 3Fw' 3Rw Rw2 3Uw2 x2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *R' D' L2 B' U2 L' F' R' U2 D2 R L D2 R B2 F' D2 B2 Rw
*2. *B U' R' U' L' D' F' U2 R2 D2 B R2 U B2 L2 D F2 R2 Fw'
*3. *R2 D' F D' L2 U2 L R2 F2 L F D' L' U2 L2 D U' Rw' Uw
*4. *L B2 R2 B2 D F2 D2 U L2 F2 U' L' F L' D' R' U R B Rw' Uw
*5. *U' D2 R B2 L' R2 D2 B2 L2 B R2 U' L F L R B' F2 U Rw' Uw2
*6. *L B2 L B2 R F2 D2 F2 R B2 L2 R' F' L U2 B D B L R2 Uw
*7. *R F2 D2 R B' R' D' F2 L2 U' R2 D2 L2 D2 R2 F D2 R2 F Rw' Uw
*8. *R' U' L F2 L2 U2 L' D2 B2 D' R2 F' L' D R F U' B' Rw' Uw2
*9. *U2 B' R2 D' R L U F D L2 D2 R F2 B2 L F2 U2 L U2 B Rw Uw'
*10. *R' F2 R' U' D2 F2 L' U2 R' U B2 D R2 B' F2 D' Fw Uw2
*11. *D' R' U2 D2 R F' R2 L' B' R' B2 U2 F2 D' R2 U L2 D' L2 Uw'
*12. *B D F2 B' L B2 D' B2 R' F R' D2 R2 D L2 D' R2 L2 B2 Rw Uw
*13. *B' D B2 L' B2 D' U' F2 R2 U L2 U B' L' D' B L' R' D' Fw' Uw'
*14. *F' U2 L' D2 L2 R2 B D2 B' F2 R2 B U B' R D L' R D2 Rw2 Uw'
*15. *U R' D' B2 F2 U2 B' L2 B F D' L D2 F' L F' L2 F Rw2
*16. *R2 B2 D2 U2 R' F2 L U2 F' L' B2 L2 U B R2 U' F2 D' U Rw
*17. *R2 U L2 D2 L2 U' F2 L' B2 L' D2 B' D' F' L U B U'
*18. *U2 F R L' F2 R' B D L' D R' D2 R2 U2 R B2 L D Fw' Uw2
*19. *D' R2 B2 D2 B L U F R2 U2 B' R2 U2 R2 B R F D2 B Rw2
*20. *F' L U B' R2 F D' L' B2 D' U2 R' U2 R' D2 R L U2 L Fw' Uw2
*21. *L F' B' D' R U L' U2 B' D' L R2 B2 U R2 D L2 U B2 Rw2 Uw
*22. *U2 R D2 R B2 F2 L' B2 R B2 L' B2 F' L D' F' D F D2 B2 Rw' Uw
*23. *D' L2 U' R2 U F2 L2 U' F L' U2 L' B' U R F2 L2 D F2
*24. *R F D B2 D2 U2 R F2 U2 L2 R U' R2 U' F' L2 B' L2 U2 Fw'
*25. *U L2 D U B2 F2 R2 B L2 R2 D' B D' L D' F' U2 F2
*26. *R2 B' R2 D2 F2 U2 B2 L2 B' L D' B2 F2 L' R2 D2 R F D' Rw Uw2
*27. *F L' B2 F2 R U2 B2 L' R2 B2 F U' B2 R' F2 L D' L2 Uw2
*28. *R' D' R2 L' B U' D2 R' U' F2 L' B2 R2 U2 F' B2 L2 F L2 Fw' Uw'
*29. *U R D L' B R' D' F' U' L' B U2 L2 U R2 D B2 L2
*30. *L B' L2 B D2 R2 D2 F2 L2 F' D' F L2 R U' L2 F R' B' Rw Uw2
*31. *R U' D2 F2 D' B2 L D2 F D' B2 D2 R2 B R2 D2 F' L2 F2 Rw' Uw
*32. *L B2 R' F' R' B L2 F' D' R' U' R2 U2 R2 D F2 R2 D' R2 L2 Fw Uw2
*33. *U2 R B2 D2 R2 F2 D2 U2 F U2 R2 F' D F R2 U' R' B' F2 Uw2
*34. *R' U B2 R' L U' L' B R2 D' F2 U2 L2 D2 F L2 F B2 Uw
*35. *F2 R2 B' L F' U' B2 U' L B2 D2 R' L D2 R U2 F U' R Uw2
*36. *L2 B2 L2 F' D' L F L' R2 F2 U' F2 L2 D2 R2 D2 B2 U' Rw2
*37. *D2 R B2 U2 R B2 R' F2 B L' U F L B U2 L2 U B' U' Rw2
*38. *L U L U2 R2 F2 R U2 L' D2 L B2 D' U R' D B' R U Fw Uw
*39. *F2 D F2 U' F2 R2 D2 B2 U' B2 R' F2 U2 L F L2 U B' D' Rw Uw'
*40. *R' B' U' B D2 F2 U2 B2 U R2 D' U' B' R U' L' U' F2 D Rw' Uw2
*41. *L D B' L2 F' D2 L2 B' D2 B2 R' U2 F' R' U2 R D F2 Rw' Uw2
*42. *R B D' U B2 R2 B2 F2 L' D2 B R U' B2 D' L B2 D' Rw' Uw'
*43. *D' R2 U' B2 U2 R2 F2 R2 F' R B' L U2 R F L2 F' U' B Rw Uw
*44. *F2 D2 R2 B' D2 R2 B' L2 F' U2 B' U L' D2 R U2 B' U B2 D2 Rw2
*45. *D' L F2 U2 F' D' L B' D2 B D R2 D2 L2 D2 F D2 B' R2 Fw
*46. *F L2 F U' F2 R U2 D L R2 B U2 D2 B' R2 F2 B' R2 D2 Rw Uw2
*47. *B2 U L U2 B D' B2 R U2 F R2 F' R2 U' D2 B D Fw
*48. *L' D2 L2 B' U D' F D U2 R' D2 L2 D2 R B2 U2 D F2 L Fw' Uw2
*49. *U2 B2 L2 R' D2 L F2 L D F L' U B R' U' F D B' R2
*50. *F2 R F' D' R2 F2 D' F2 U' F2 D' F L2 F2 L D2 R F' R2 Fw Uw
*51. *L U F L F' D R B2 R' U' R F2 R' D2 R B2 L' F2 L' Fw' Uw
*52. *L2 D B2 U F2 L2 U2 R2 U' R U' L' R B L' D2 F' U2 F' Rw Uw
*53. *D2 L U2 R' U2 D' R' D L2 D B R L D2 L' B2 L' Fw Uw'
*54. *U2 B' R2 B' R U' F2 R2 L' F D2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U' B2 Rw2 Uw'
*55. *B' D' F' B U B2 U R U' R2 F2 D B2 U R2 D' L2 R' D2 F
*56. *F' B2 D F U B' D2 R2 D' L' F2 U' R2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D2 F2 B2 Uw'
*57. *F D2 L F' D' L2 U2 F2 L2 U B2 F' R' D L' F L' B' U Fw' Uw'
*58. *D2 L2 D2 R2 F2 D' R2 U B2 U R' D' B' F2 L' B' U L2 B D'
*59. *B' U2 B' U D2 F U' F U' R2 U' R2 D' F2 R' B' D Fw Uw
*60. *L2 B2 L' U L2 F2 D2 R2 B L2 F R2 B L D' L' R B' D R' Uw2
*61. *B2 U' F2 B U2 F' D2 R U2 F2 U2 B2 U R2 L2 U' L U Fw' Uw2
*62. *R F R' F2 U D' L2 U F B2 R2 L D2 F2 R' B2 U2 R' F
*63. *L D U2 B2 D2 U B2 L2 F' L2 U2 B D2 R D' L2 B' D2 Rw Uw
*64. *B' U' F' D' F U L' D2 R U2 B2 L2 F2 L' D' F D' F' Rw2 Uw'
*65. *R D F L2 F' U2 F' U2 F2 D2 B' U F' L D B2 U B' D R'
*66. *F R' B2 F2 D2 B2 U' R2 B2 D R D' B2 U2 R D2 B' R2 B' Uw
*67. *B' U2 B' R2 B' R2 D2 B' F2 D B' L R' D R' U' F L' R Fw' Uw
*68. *R D F2 D R2 D' F' L R2 U D L2 U2 R2 B D2 R2 Fw' Uw'
*69. *F2 R' U2 D B' U' D2 R' D U2 B2 L2 F L2 D2 F2 U F Rw
*70. *U R2 F R' L D2 B D' L2 D F2 U2 R2 F2 B2 R2 D L' F' U' Fw Uw

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *R U D2 L2 F2 R' L2 D L2 F2 D R2 U' L2 B' D F' R'
*2. *L D' L B2 L' U' F' B' D' B' U2 L2 U' B2 R2 F2 D F2 U' B2
*3. *B2 U' F2 D' R2 D B L' R' D B F' D2 B U L' R' U
*4. *B2 L' U B R B2 U2 F' D2 L D2 F2 R2 F2 L2 U' F' R2
*5. *D' R' L2 B' U2 L2 R2 F R2 U2 B' U' B L2 D2 F2 D2 L' B

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U' L F U' R2 U R2 F2 L2 R2 U2 L' D' B R' U' R' F L'
*2. *D2 B2 D2 U2 R' D2 B L' B2 U' R2 U R2 F' L' U B2
*3. *D' L2 D R2 B L2 U' F B2 D2 L2 B2 L' B2 R D2 L2 B' D' R'
*4. *B' L F U2 B D2 F' D2 U2 L2 F D L2 B F D' R B' F2
*5. *F2 D L B' U F2 U' R2 F2 D' L2 U2 L' U2 F' R F' D2 L2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *L D' B U F R D' U2 F R2 D2 B L2 F R2 D2 U' F' D'
*2. *F2 R L B2 U' B R F L B D B2 R2 B2 L2 D B2 D2 F2 D2
*3. *D' F' L2 D R L U L U' F' U2 B2 L2 U' R2 B2 L
*4. *F U B2 R L2 D2 B U2 R2 F2 L2 F D B' U R2 D' L2 F'
*5. *L2 F U2 L' B' D F2 U' L F' D L2 D F2 R2 U2 R2 U' L2 U

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F L' U2 F' R U2 D B' L2 F D F' U2 R2 B2 U R2 B2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F R' F2 D L2 U' F2 U' F2 D B2 U' F2 B' L' R' D' U2 B' L' F R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F L2 U F L' D F2 R2 U L2 F2 U B2 U F' R' F' D R2 B2 D R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *U R U2 F' R' U F' U' R' U2 R'
*3. *F2 D' B2 R2 B2 U2 B2 D' L2 U L2 U2 L' D2 B F' L D' B R2
*4. *R2 L' U B2 F' U B F L2 B2 F2 U' F2 D F2 D' B2 U2 R' F' Uw2 Rw2 L' D2 Fw2 D2 B2 D2 R' Uw2 U F2 Fw' Uw2 L B Uw2 L' Rw Fw L Uw Fw2 F2 D

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *U2 R F' R' U2 R' U2 F' U2 R2 U'
*3. *B R' B' U2 L2 D R' D' B D' L2 B2 R L2 F2 L' F2 U'
*4. *D2 F2 D2 F2 R' U2 B2 L' F2 D L B' U' B' L' D2 F R B' Fw2 Uw2 B' Uw2 R' L F' U2 R B' R D2 Uw L' B R' F R2 Rw' F' Uw L Fw' Rw2 F
*5. *L' R' Fw2 Bw' Rw2 Fw' U' L2 Bw L B2 Bw R2 Lw U R2 Rw' Dw R' Bw' D' L2 F' U' B Uw2 L' Fw D R' Dw Fw U' Uw' F' Rw2 U F2 Uw' B' F' Rw' U2 D2 R U Bw D' Uw Dw Rw R U' Bw2 B' Dw U' R B2 Uw'

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *R U' R' U R' U2 R' U2 R U' R
*3. *L B2 L D2 R' F L' U2 B R' U R2 L2 U2 D' F2 L2 D2 B'
*4. *R2 D' L2 B U2 L2 F' U D2 L' R2 B' R2 F' R2 F' L2 R2 U2 B Uw2 L' Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 F' R' F2 R U2 B' L' D' L' Uw F' U2 B' Uw F' Fw Uw' Fw2 U' F
*5. *Dw' F' R U2 L2 U' Bw B R' Dw B Lw' L' D Fw' Rw' R2 L' Dw2 Uw L' R F2 Dw D' L2 Rw' F' Rw2 B2 R Fw D2 U2 Rw' Dw2 R2 B2 Fw U Dw' D Rw2 U Dw' Lw2 Dw Bw' L D2 F' R Bw R' U Dw2 Lw2 F' U' Fw'
*6. *Dw Lw' 3Fw' R2 Fw' 3Uw 3Fw2 Lw' R2 Bw D2 Rw2 B' Lw 3Fw U' L Dw' Uw' D Bw' U' 3Rw2 3Uw2 Bw' B D' 3Rw 3Uw' L Uw F B R2 Bw 3Fw' Dw2 L2 U2 3Fw2 U' R2 Rw2 3Uw' Uw 3Fw Uw2 D2 B 3Rw' D2 Lw 3Rw' 3Fw2 R D Fw D' 3Uw' Fw' B' Lw2 3Rw D Bw 3Fw2 L2 Rw D' Fw2 Lw Uw U Rw Lw Dw' D' Lw Dw' Rw

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *R' U F' U' F U2 R' U' F U' R
*3. *B2 R2 F L2 U2 L2 B2 L2 U B D L B' L2 R2 B U F R2
*4. *L' D2 L D2 R2 B2 F2 U2 F2 R' F2 U F2 L U D' R F D2 L' Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 B L' Fw2 B2 L F2 R' Fw2 F' Uw' L F' R' Uw L' Uw' Fw' Rw2 L2 Uw Fw' Rw2
*5. *Uw' Fw2 B U' Bw B D' R' U' F R' D Fw' U' B U2 Uw Bw Dw' D' U Lw' Fw Dw B2 R2 D2 B' Bw D2 Rw Bw2 Dw L Dw' B' R Rw' D2 Rw Dw F L2 Uw Bw' Lw D F' L2 D' Lw2 F' Bw' Uw' Fw' Bw' R Fw D2 U
*6. *3Rw' Fw' D2 Bw' D' Fw2 R' 3Fw2 D' Uw2 R' 3Fw' Rw Dw Bw L' F' 3Rw2 Dw2 R 3Fw Rw2 Lw 3Fw' B2 Rw' 3Rw' 3Uw D' L' Rw' D' Bw Rw2 L' R F2 U2 3Uw' L' B L U' Fw' F2 Lw2 R 3Fw2 Fw' Bw R2 F Uw Dw' 3Fw' 3Uw2 3Fw2 L2 Lw2 R2 F2 Bw' Dw2 Fw L Rw Lw2 Bw Dw U L' Dw2 Bw2 Lw2 Dw' 3Uw2 F U2 3Uw2 L
*7. *U' 3Lw 3Rw2 3Uw2 Dw2 3Dw Bw2 F 3Dw' F' Rw' Uw' Rw' U' Bw Rw2 R2 3Lw' B' 3Rw U' R' D R2 3Bw' 3Fw' Bw2 Uw 3Dw' U2 3Bw' 3Lw B2 R Dw 3Fw' R' U' F' L 3Fw Uw F' D Fw B' 3Lw2 R' 3Dw' 3Bw' F Fw 3Dw' Fw2 F Bw2 3Dw 3Uw2 Rw2 Bw F' 3Uw' 3Fw 3Uw2 Rw2 U' R2 3Dw' D' U2 L2 3Rw2 Rw2 3Lw' Bw2 Uw' 3Rw2 Lw2 Rw 3Uw' 3Fw' F2 L2 Uw2 3Uw2 3Fw' 3Uw' Rw' Uw' Dw2 3Bw' U' R 3Rw' 3Lw2 Dw 3Rw Fw 3Rw2 U2

*Clock*
*1. *UR6+ DR2- DL4+ UL5+ U1+ R4+ D3+ L2- ALL6+ y2 U4- R2- D1- L5- ALL2- UR DR DL UL
*2. *UR4- DR5+ DL2+ UL2- U0+ R5+ D2- L5- ALL3+ y2 U2- R5+ D3- L2- ALL0+ DL UL
*3. *UR1- DR5- DL1+ UL1- U4+ R4+ D1- L5- ALL2- y2 U2- R5- D2+ L4- ALL4+ UR DR DL UL
*4. *UR3- DR5- DL2- UL0+ U4- R6+ D1+ L0+ ALL5- y2 U4+ R2- D4+ L3- ALL2+ DL
*5. *UR0+ DR1+ DL4- UL0+ U6+ R2- D4+ L4- ALL4+ y2 U4+ R1- D3+ L1+ ALL1+ DL UL

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *B L' B' R' L R U L' B' L' U u' l' b
*2. *L U R' U R' U L U' L' R L' u'
*3. *B' R L B R B L' U R U R l' r' b
*4. *R U' R B L' R' U R U' R L' u' r' b'
*5. *B' R U' B R L' R' U' L U B l r' b

*Square-1*
*1. *(1,-3) / (-1,5) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (1,-2) / (0,-1) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (-1,0) / (6,0) / (-4,0) / (0,-5) / (0,-2)
*2. *(1,0) / (2,-4) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (1,-5) / (5,-1) / (0,-2) / (0,-3) / (-2,0) / (-4,0) / (4,0) /
*3. *(-2,0) / (-1,-4) / (0,6) / (0,-3) / (-5,-3) / (-3,0) / (-1,-2) / (2,0) / (-2,-1) / (4,0) / (-3,-5) / (6,0)
*4. *(1,0) / (2,-4) / (-5,1) / (-4,-1) / (4,-2) / (5,0) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (2,-3) / (2,-5) / (-2,0) / (4,0)
*5. *(3,2) / (3,-3) / (-5,-2) / (0,-3) / (6,-3) / (-4,-3) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (1,0) / (-1,0) / (4,0) / (4,0) / (-4,0)

*Skewb*
*1. *R U L U' B U L' R' B U R'
*2. *R B L' R L B' L' B U B U
*3. *R U' B L R L R U' R U B'
*4. *U R B' L' R L' B L R' U' L
*5. *L B U' B' U' B' R L' U B' R'

*KiloMinx*
*1. *U' BR BL U2' R U2 R' flip BR' BL' U2' R' BR2 BL2' L' BR' F2 U R2 U2' R2' F' R' U2' R' U2' R
*2. *R2 U2' BL2 L2 BL' BR' U L flip F' U2' L2' BL2' BR R2' U' BL' U F2' R U2 R2 F U2 R2 U' R F' U2'
*3. *R F' flip R' F BL2' BR2 U' BR' R' flip U F2' U2 L2 F2 L' BR2 BL2' U' R F2 R2 U' R2' U2 R2' F' R2' U2' F U2'
*4. *flip L U' R F2 L BR2 BL flip U L F L2' U2' F2' BL L2 BR2 U2 F2' R U2' R' U F' R2 U' R2 U R2'
*5. *BL U2' L' BR BL2' U flip R2 U' F BL2 U2 L' BR2 BL2 U F' R' F2 U R2' U' R F' U' R2

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *F R U' F R2 U2 F' R' U' R U2
*3. *L' B' R F2 D2 R2 D' B2 F2 R2 L' U2 L U L' D' L'
*4. *U F L2 R' U L2 B U2 F2 L2 B2 R U2 L D2 R' U2 R' U2 F Uw2 R' Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 R B' Uw2 L B R Fw2 U R' Uw' L2 Uw' B' Rw' Fw D2 B R' Fw' Rw
*5. *L2 R' D U2 Dw2 L' U2 Uw2 R B L F' Lw2 F2 D Bw Lw' Bw' Dw Fw Bw U R Dw Bw L F' L' D2 Rw Fw2 R Lw Bw2 B' R2 Rw' Uw B' L F2 Rw' D' Bw2 U' Bw2 D Bw Dw' Rw2 Dw B' Uw' Dw' R Dw' Fw' R U2 Bw'
*OH. *L2 U' L2 D F U' D2 R' B L U R2 B2 U' D' B2 L2 R'
*Clock. *UR6+ DR2- DL5- UL5+ U2+ R3- D3- L2- ALL5- y2 U1- R0+ D4- L2- ALL4- DR UL
*Mega. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*Pyra. *L' U' R' U R' U' B' R L B R' u r
*Square-1. *(-2,0) / (3,6) / (-4,2) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (4,-2) / (-4,0) / (6,-3) / (-4,-5) / (-2,0) / (-5,-4) / (0,-4) /
*Skewb. *L U' R B' R L U' L B' L' R

*Redi Cube*
*1. *B' l f r b' B' L' l f' L' F' R' B' L' B' F'
*2. *l b r' b f l' r b' B' L' R' B' F L B' F' R'
*3. *R' r' f F R' f' l r' L' R B' L B' L' F R'
*4. *R' l' b' r f' F l f F' R' B L F R B L
*5. *b B l r R f F r f B F' L' F' R B L F' L'

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Bw U' Bw Rw L' B Rw Bw' R' Lw' Bw' Uw Lw Uw' Bw Rw Bw' l' r'
*2. *Uw' Bw U' R Bw L R Lw B Rw B Lw' Rw Lw' Uw' Rw' Uw' Lw Uw Rw Lw u' r'
*3. *Lw Uw' L Uw' Bw U' Bw' Rw R' B' Bw' Lw Uw' Lw' Uw Lw Rw' u' r b'
*4. *Uw Lw L' Uw' Bw' U L B' Rw' Lw' R Uw' Bw Rw' Bw Lw Rw u l b'
*5. *Uw Rw Bw' U' L' B' Rw' Lw' L' R Bw' Uw Bw Uw' Rw' Lw Bw Rw u r' b

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R U R D2 L2 U R U2 R D R D L2 D R U L U R D L U L U R3 D L D R D L3 U2 R D
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R2 U R D L D2 L U L U R U L D2 R U2 R D L2 D2 R U R2 D L2 U R2 U L2 D L U R D R2 U L3 U R3
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R U2 R2 D3 L3 U R U2 L D2 R U R U L D R2 D L D L U L D R U2 R2 U L D3 R U L D L U L U R U R D L U L D
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R2 U2 R U L D2 L U2 L D R U R D2 L U L D R D L U R D R U R U L D L U R D R D L2 U3 R
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R U L U2 R3 D2 L U L D R D L U L U2 R2 D R U L D L U R D2 R D L U L U L D2 R U L U2 R2 D2

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F L' U' R2 D U2 F2 R2 D2 L2 D R B' D2 R' B F' L2 F R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F L' F2 R B2 L2 F' R' F2 D L F B L2 B' U2 F' L2 F2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D' B2 F2 D2 L2 D B2 D' F2 R U' B' R U2 L D' B' R U' R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F R F2 D2 L' U' L B' L2 U R2 B' U2 F R2 B' D2 R2 L D' R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F U L2 D' L2 F2 L2 B2 U B2 U2 R2 F' R D U F' R U R F R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *F' U' D2 F R' U L2 B' D2 F' B2 R' B2 R2 D2 L' U2 L F2
*2. *B U2 L2 R2 B L2 F2 L2 D' L2 B R' U2 L2 U' F' L' R2 U'
*3. *D' F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D' R2 U2 B2 L' U' L2 U' B L R' U R2
*4. *F' R2 F2 D2 B2 D B2 L2 D F2 D2 F' U2 B D' L' R' F U L
*5. *U' R2 D' L' U' L2 B L U L F D2 B' R2 F2 U2 F D2

*Curvy Copter*
*1. * UF UL UB UR UL UF UB UR UL UF UB UL UF UB UR UF RF UF UR UB UL LB UB LB UB UL LB RF UF UR UL RB LF UL UB LF UL UF UR UB UR UL RB UB LF DB DR RB UB UL DB DR UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL UF UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- DF RF UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UB DB UL+ UB LF+ RB DR-2 DB+
*2. * UF UL UB UR UF UR UF UL UF UR UF UB UR UF UB UR RF UR UB UL UF UR LB UL UF UB UR UL LB UL RF RB UR UF UL UB RB LF UF UR UB UR RB LF UL LF UL DB DL LB DB DL LB DF LF DL DR DB UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RB RF LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DL DR UF+ UL UF- UR+ UF+2 LB+2 DL+ LB+ RB+ DL-2
*3. * UR UB UR UL UF UL UB UL UF UB UL UB UL UF LB UB UL UF UB RF UR UB UL UF UR UF UB LB UL UF RB UR UF UL LF UF RF UR UB UL RF RB UR LF DL DB DR RB UB UL LB LF DF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL UF RB UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL UB UL+ LF UL+2 RB+2 UR RB-2 DR-2 DB LB+2 DR+2 DF+2 DL+ LB- DF+ UF+2
*4. * UF UR UB UL UF UL UF UR UF UR UL UB UR UL UF UB RF UR UF UR UF UL LB UB RF UR UF UL UB LB RB UR UF UL UB LF UF UR UB LB UL RF UR LF DL DB DR DF DL DB DR RF DF DL UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB DB RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DB DL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB RF+ UR RF+2 DL+ LB UB+2 DL- UL+ UB+2 LF
*5. * UF UL UB UL UB UR UF UB UR UB UR UF UR UL LB RF UR UF UL RF UR UF UR UF UB UR LB UB RB LF UF UR UB UR LB LF UL LB UB DL LB DL DR RB DB DR DF UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL DR UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ LB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- LF RF RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF+ UR RF+2 DL+ LB UB+2 DL+2 LF+2 UL+ LF+ UL- RF-2 DF RF+2 DL DR RF DR+2 RB+ DF+ DR+ RB+2 DF+2 DL+

*Face-Turning Octahedron*
*1. *L U L' U' L' R' F R L' U' R' F R U' R' F' L' F L' R' L F L F' U' L U F U' B BR U B R' D
*2. *L' U L U B BL B' U' L' B BL B' F R F' L' U' F R F U R' F' U R' F U' L F U F' BL L F' B BL D R'
*3. *F' U L' U' F R U L' U' F L' U' R' U R L R' F R U L' F L F R' L' U' F R F' U' R' B' BL L' BR' R' F'
*4. *BL' B BL U' L' BL' B BL L U' L' F R U R' U' F' U' L F' R' U L U' F' L F U' R F' L BR' D R BR' B U' BR
*5. *R F' U F L F' L' U' F' BR' D' F' D F BR F L' F' U L' F' R' U R' U R' F' U' BL B BL' D' R BR' D'


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Dec 18, 2021)

I competed for the first time since week 3 2021! 21.77 3x3 average.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 21, 2021)

Results for week 50: Congratulations to Luke Garrett, ichcubegerne, and OriginalUsername!

*2x2x2*(142)
1.  0.99 Legomanz
2.  1.23 Charles Jerome
3.  1.38 BrianJ


Spoiler



4.  1.43 leomannen
5.  1.46 OriginalUsername
6.  1.53 Khairur Rachim
7.  1.56 asacuber
8.  1.81 TipsterTrickster 
9.  2.01 darrensaito
10.  2.06 Sean Hartman
11.  2.09 Imran Rahman
12.  2.10 JackPfeifer
13.  2.21 ElyasCubing
14.  2.22 Vlad Hordiienko
15.  2.28 Luke Garrett
16.  2.47 Benyó
17.  2.51 Zeke Mackay
18.  2.53 Heewon Seo
19.  2.61 arctan
20.  2.62 Shaun Mack
21.  2.63 jaysammey777
22.  2.64 DistanceRunner25
23.  2.70 tJardigradHe
24.  2.76 Brendyn Dunagan
25.  2.78 Max C.
26.  2.81 Camerone Chin
27.  2.85 sean_cut4
27.  2.85 Shadowjockey
29.  2.88 MartinN13
29.  2.88 mihnea3000
31.  2.90 Wilhelm
32.  2.93 Mcuber5
33.  2.98 Cale S
34.  3.03 Arachane
34.  3.03 Liam Wadek
36.  3.07 WoowyBaby
37.  3.09 bennettstouder
37.  3.09 MCuber
39.  3.11 cuberkid10
40.  3.13 remopihel
41.  3.14 VIBE_ZT
42.  3.15 Jay Cubes
43.  3.16 G2013
44.  3.17 VectorCubes
45.  3.20 AngeGabriel
46.  3.22 BradenTheMagician
46.  3.22 CubableYT
48.  3.23 Ontricus
49.  3.25 dollarstorecubes
50.  3.27 TheCubingAddict980
51.  3.29 YouCubing
51.  3.29 Cuber2s
53.  3.32 Sub1Hour
54.  3.37 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
55.  3.40 ichcubegerne
56.  3.47 Triangles_are_cubers
57.  3.48 sqAree
58.  3.55 Jscuber
59.  3.61 tc kruber
60.  3.62 Michael DeLaRosa
61.  3.65 Boris McCoy
61.  3.65 jihu1011
63.  3.67 2019ECKE02
63.  3.67 DGCubes
65.  3.70 John_NOTgood
66.  3.75 yijunleow
66.  3.75 Chris Van Der Brink
68.  3.76 BMcCl1
69.  3.77 Fred Lang
70.  3.78 Fisko
71.  3.79 theit07
72.  3.82 Josiah Blomker
73.  3.83 NathanaelCubes
74.  3.84 RapsinSix
75.  3.87 Cubey_Tube
75.  3.87 tommyo11
77.  3.88 Nuuk cuber
78.  3.90 PCCuber
79.  3.91 sigalig
80.  3.97 Raymos Castillo
81.  3.98 Allagos
81.  3.98 wearephamily1719
83.  4.05 CB21
84.  4.08 Riddler97
85.  4.10 teboecubes
86.  4.11 midnightcuberx
87.  4.15 Brayden Gilland
87.  4.15 weatherman223
89.  4.16 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
90.  4.32 seungju choi
91.  4.41 agradess2
92.  4.58 stonesimpson
93.  4.59 bbulbs135
94.  4.73 ARandomCuber
95.  4.76 oliver sitja sichel
96.  4.78 IsThatA4x4
97.  4.80 d2polld
98.  4.98 BlueAcidball
99.  5.07 trangium
100.  5.10 epride17
101.  5.19 InlandEmpireCuber
102.  5.24 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
103.  5.28 2018AMSB02
104.  5.31 Poketube6681
104.  5.31 MattP98
106.  5.40 White KB
107.  5.87 Loffy8
108.  5.90 Dvorak
109.  5.92 Lewis
110.  5.98 hydynn
111.  6.07 Li Xiang
112.  6.44 KamTheCuber
113.  6.66 Mike Hughey
114.  6.92 beaux_cuber
115.  6.95 Poorcuber09
116.  6.97 Reirto-RRNF
117.  7.00 Jrg
118.  7.01 KellanB
119.  7.04 Sellerie11
120.  7.27 brad711
121.  7.43 nevinscph
122.  7.46 hebscody
122.  7.46 TheDNAHero
124.  7.59 Rubika-37-021204
125.  7.69 pb_cuber
126.  7.83 One Wheel
127.  8.43 aamiel
128.  8.63 RestroomLad57
129.  9.06 Emma_The_Capricorn
130.  9.16 sporteisvogel
131.  9.25 thomas.sch
132.  9.39 memo_cubed
133.  9.99 Foreright
134.  10.06 DaTornadoKarateCuber
135.  11.49 @slow cuber
136.  12.25 Jacck
137.  13.17 WD-420
138.  14.09 isisk
139.  17.15 MatsBergsten
140.  20.23 CUubingCure
141.  21.33 RaFperm
142.  24.10 Isaiah Blomker


*3x3x3*(179)
1.  6.59 Luke Garrett
2.  6.60 BrianJ
3.  7.36 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  7.38 Jscuber
5.  7.42 Khairur Rachim
6.  7.59 Legomanz
7.  7.67 JackPfeifer
8.  7.73 Shaun Mack
8.  7.73 Zeke Mackay
10.  7.96 Charles Jerome
11.  8.05 tJardigradHe
12.  8.10 Kedin drysdale
13.  8.16 DLXCubing
14.  8.18 Brendyn Dunagan
14.  8.18 DistanceRunner25
16.  8.20 Skewb_Cube
17.  8.41 darrensaito
18.  8.42 parkertrager
19.  8.64 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
20.  8.65 Heewon Seo
21.  8.71 Sean Hartman
22.  8.82 vishwasankarcubing
23.  8.84 tc kruber
24.  8.96 Max C.
25.  8.97 JChambers13
26.  9.03 G2013
27.  9.06 Shadowjockey
27.  9.06 Benyó
29.  9.17 FishyIshy
30.  9.18 tommyo11
30.  9.18 Camerone Chin
32.  9.24 BradenTheMagician
33.  9.36 cuberkid10
34.  9.43 sean_cut4
35.  9.44 TipsterTrickster 
36.  9.46 jaysammey777
37.  9.48 asacuber
38.  9.64 yijunleow
39.  9.66 ElyasCubing
40.  9.67 NoahCubing
41.  9.71 mihnea3000
42.  9.74 dollarstorecubes
43.  9.77 Vlad Hordiienko
44.  9.79 leomannen
45.  9.90 stonesimpson
46.  9.91 VectorCubes
47.  9.92 wearephamily1719
48.  9.93 jihu1011
49.  9.94 Ontricus
50.  9.99 Cale S
51.  10.09 FaLoL
52.  10.16 Allagos
53.  10.17 oliver sitja sichel
54.  10.22 midnightcuberx
55.  10.24 DGCubes
56.  10.26 ichcubegerne
57.  10.70 Mcuber5
58.  10.76 NathanaelCubes
59.  10.81 Arachane
60.  10.83 MartinN13
61.  10.85 BMcCl1
61.  10.85 Riddler97
63.  10.94 Boris McCoy
64.  10.98 remopihel
64.  10.98 MasterIcePanda
66.  11.00 Liam Wadek
66.  11.00 bbulbs135
68.  11.01 agradess2
68.  11.01 MCuber
70.  11.14 20luky3
71.  11.18 TheCubingAddict980
72.  11.26 Wilhelm
73.  11.35 theit07
73.  11.35 Imran Rahman
75.  11.38 ARandomCuber
76.  11.41 PCCuber
77.  11.48 trangium
78.  11.50 Brayden Gilland
79.  11.57 sigalig
79.  11.57 Jay Cubes
81.  11.60 weatherman223
82.  11.63 V Achyuthan
83.  11.65 KingCanyon
83.  11.65 Keenan Johnson
85.  11.77 d2polld
86.  11.78 Michael DeLaRosa
87.  11.81 YouCubing
88.  11.87 abunickabhi
89.  11.96 MattP98
90.  11.98 Fisko
91.  12.06 Nuuk cuber
92.  12.15 RapsinSix
93.  12.19 Sub1Hour
94.  12.32 Ali161102
95.  12.34 2018AMSB02
96.  12.36 CubableYT
97.  12.39 Fred Lang
98.  12.46 Raymos Castillo
99.  12.51 Cubey_Tube
99.  12.51 IsThatA4x4
101.  12.53 2019ECKE02
102.  12.72 bh13
103.  12.74 breadears
104.  12.79 Winfaza
105.  12.93 xyzzy
106.  12.94 Josiah Blomker
107.  13.17 Labano
108.  13.25 sqAree
108.  13.25 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
110.  13.29 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
111.  13.58 revaldoah
112.  13.65 CB21
113.  13.68 brad711
114.  13.94 seungju choi
115.  14.00 KamTheCuber
116.  14.21 lumes2121
117.  14.35 BlueAcidball
118.  14.37 Cuber2s
119.  14.60 Triangles_are_cubers
120.  14.68 thatkid
121.  14.69 bennettstouder
122.  14.73 nevinscph
123.  14.84 Li Xiang
124.  14.97 WoowyBaby
125.  15.14 Chris Van Der Brink
126.  15.18 VIBE_ZT
127.  15.46 InlandEmpireCuber
128.  15.71 pb_cuber
129.  15.89 Lvl9001Wizard
130.  16.13 Petri Krzywacki
131.  16.15 LittleLumos
132.  16.49 epride17
133.  17.61 Dvorak
134.  17.89 White KB
135.  18.19 arctan
136.  18.39 speedcuberguy
137.  19.22 bulkocuber
138.  19.28 Lewis
139.  19.64 hydynn
140.  19.84 Rusty05
141.  20.28 Poketube6681
142.  20.59 AngeGabriel
143.  20.90 KellanB
144.  21.04 sporteisvogel
145.  21.65 Sellerie11
146.  21.67 Poorcuber09
147.  21.77 EngiNerdBrian
148.  22.37 Foreright
149.  22.77 Jrg
150.  22.96 Mike Hughey
151.  23.53 squanbld
152.  24.29 One Wheel
153.  24.72 filmip
154.  25.17 Rubika-37-021204
155.  25.52 Future
156.  26.26 Oliver Wrzecionowski
157.  26.83 RaFperm
158.  26.96 beaux_cuber
159.  27.12 DaTornadoKarateCuber
160.  27.79 OtterCuber
161.  29.58 aamiel
162.  30.84 hebscody
163.  30.90 Jacck
164.  31.36 Bryan4305
165.  32.46 GT8590
166.  32.70 TheDNAHero
167.  32.81 Nash171
168.  33.71 memo_cubed
169.  34.05 Melvintnh327
170.  35.02 MatsBergsten
171.  35.78 CUubingCure
172.  35.90 @slow cuber
173.  37.21 thousand_cuts
174.  37.40 WD-420
175.  44.91 isisk
176.  52.56 Reirto-RRNF
177.  53.43 Emma_The_Capricorn
178.  1:35.43 Isaiah Blomker
179.  DNF LwBigcubes


*4x4x4*(104)
1.  29.44 Khairur Rachim
2.  30.59 cuberkid10
3.  30.70 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  31.12 tJardigradHe
5.  31.26 OriginalUsername
6.  32.01 G2013
7.  32.29 BrianJ
8.  32.50 JackPfeifer
9.  33.92 Shaun Mack
10.  34.60 darrensaito
11.  34.75 Charles Jerome
12.  35.32 ichcubegerne
13.  36.63 Max C.
14.  36.65 Benyó
15.  37.20 BradenTheMagician
16.  37.59 FaLoL
17.  37.89 DLXCubing
18.  38.37 Jscuber
19.  38.38 jaysammey777
19.  38.38 dollarstorecubes
21.  38.74 Raymos Castillo
22.  38.87 sean_cut4
23.  38.91 DGCubes
24.  39.09 Shadowjockey
25.  39.10 agradess2
26.  40.03 MCuber
27.  40.57 turtwig
28.  41.10 bbulbs135
29.  41.23 leomannen
30.  42.33 DistanceRunner25
31.  42.56 remopihel
32.  43.50 stonesimpson
33.  43.52 Liam Wadek
34.  43.81 Michael DeLaRosa
35.  44.09 Boris McCoy
36.  44.31 sigalig
37.  44.93 NathanaelCubes
38.  45.37 wearephamily1719
39.  45.65 Wilhelm
40.  45.72 Mcuber5
41.  45.98 YouCubing
42.  45.99 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
43.  46.16 Allagos
44.  46.31 Sub1Hour
45.  46.44 CB21
46.  46.51 tommyo11
47.  46.77 Arachane
48.  46.99 Ontricus
49.  47.44 Camerone Chin
50.  47.52 BMcCl1
51.  48.06 Riddler97
52.  48.60 midnightcuberx
53.  48.98 abunickabhi
54.  49.31 theit07
55.  49.35 Fisko
56.  49.43 Skewb_Cube
57.  50.24 nevinscph
58.  50.31 LwBigcubes
59.  50.49 2018AMSB02
60.  50.81 thatkid
61.  51.50 epride17
62.  51.59 Brayden Gilland
63.  51.63 Winfaza
64.  51.95 weatherman223
65.  52.47 2019ECKE02
66.  53.16 sqAree
67.  53.17 Chris Van Der Brink
68.  54.32 Imran Rahman
69.  54.46 Josiah Blomker
70.  54.47 breadears
71.  54.80 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
72.  55.00 VIBE_ZT
73.  55.56 bennettstouder
74.  55.82 Triangles_are_cubers
75.  56.04 LittleLumos
76.  58.64 brad711
77.  59.35 ARandomCuber
78.  1:01.07 PCCuber
79.  1:01.93 Jay Cubes
80.  1:02.79 d2polld
81.  1:03.07 Cubey_Tube
82.  1:05.57 InlandEmpireCuber
83.  1:05.76 BlueAcidball
84.  1:07.63 RapsinSix
85.  1:09.07 White KB
86.  1:09.67 seungju choi
87.  1:14.33 One Wheel
88.  1:16.39 V Achyuthan
89.  1:16.98 Lewis
90.  1:17.07 Poorcuber09
91.  1:21.25 Sellerie11
92.  1:22.17 bh13
93.  1:26.04 Jrg
94.  1:37.99 sporteisvogel
95.  1:38.02 Rubika-37-021204
96.  1:40.52 RaFperm
97.  1:41.66 pb_cuber
98.  1:46.81 thomas.sch
99.  1:46.98 Jacck
100.  1:55.81 KellanB
101.  2:07.47 MatsBergsten
102.  2:27.89 hebscody
103.  DNF Cuber2s
103.  DNF DaTornadoKarateCuber


*5x5x5*(70)
1.  54.55 OriginalUsername
2.  55.88 tJardigradHe
3.  56.23 JackPfeifer


Spoiler



4.  58.76 bbulbs135
5.  58.99 cuberkid10
6.  1:00.15 Heewon Seo
7.  1:02.15 Benyó
8.  1:02.93 Luke Garrett
9.  1:03.50 ichcubegerne
10.  1:05.09 Jscuber
11.  1:06.37 FaLoL
12.  1:09.16 Raymos Castillo
13.  1:09.77 Shadowjockey
14.  1:11.97 agradess2
15.  1:13.60 Max C.
16.  1:15.48 LwBigcubes
17.  1:16.03 turtwig
18.  1:17.75 sigalig
19.  1:17.94 dollarstorecubes
20.  1:18.07 Camerone Chin
21.  1:19.80 sean_cut4
22.  1:20.35 mihnea3000
23.  1:22.35 MCuber
24.  1:23.41 nevinscph
25.  1:23.56 BradenTheMagician
26.  1:24.98 CB21
27.  1:25.46 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
28.  1:27.85 Sub1Hour
29.  1:28.83 Ontricus
30.  1:30.23 Liam Wadek
31.  1:32.04 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
32.  1:32.89 DistanceRunner25
33.  1:33.07 Riddler97
34.  1:33.82 Allagos
35.  1:33.91 BMcCl1
36.  1:34.84 2018AMSB02
37.  1:34.93 YouCubing
38.  1:36.06 ARandomCuber
39.  1:38.38 Mcuber5
40.  1:39.27 oliver sitja sichel
41.  1:40.74 breadears
42.  1:40.91 Brayden Gilland
43.  1:41.91 tommyo11
44.  1:43.07 epride17
45.  1:43.73 2019ECKE02
46.  1:47.34 thatkid
47.  1:49.53 LittleLumos
48.  1:50.61 sqAree
49.  1:51.87 VIBE_ZT
50.  1:57.37 InlandEmpireCuber
51.  1:57.38 Cubey_Tube
52.  2:00.16 Lewis
53.  2:01.33 Ali161102
54.  2:07.44 brad711
55.  2:08.54 Jay Cubes
56.  2:11.77 bh13
57.  2:13.22 weatherman223
58.  2:16.15 Jrg
59.  2:16.72 One Wheel
60.  2:20.39 Poorcuber09
61.  2:29.50 wearephamily1719
62.  2:36.22 Josiah Blomker
63.  2:44.91 sporteisvogel
64.  2:47.00 thomas.sch
65.  2:51.88 Jacck
66.  3:35.52 BlueAcidball
67.  4:04.32 MatsBergsten
68.  DNF Antto Pitkänen
68.  DNF bennettstouder
68.  DNF Rubika-37-021204


*6x6x6*(36)
1.  1:49.45 ichcubegerne
2.  1:49.91 OriginalUsername
3.  1:50.10 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  1:51.78 bbulbs135
5.  1:53.32 cuberkid10
6.  1:54.92 Benyó
7.  2:02.05 Shadowjockey
8.  2:04.23 FaLoL
9.  2:08.85 Heewon Seo
10.  2:11.02 agradess2
11.  2:12.16 Liam Wadek
12.  2:12.63 LwBigcubes
13.  2:20.26 nevinscph
14.  2:22.09 sigalig
15.  2:23.96 CB21
16.  2:26.09 turtwig
17.  2:27.41 Keroma12
18.  2:32.59 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
19.  2:39.43 YouCubing
20.  2:53.63 Mcuber5
21.  3:21.03 MCuber
22.  3:23.52 2019ECKE02
23.  3:28.40 epride17
24.  3:31.06 tommyo11
25.  3:31.08 Camerone Chin
26.  3:41.95 Lewis
27.  3:47.73 One Wheel
28.  3:48.31 sqAree
29.  3:55.69 VIBE_ZT
30.  4:24.87 Jrg
31.  4:32.37 Cubey_Tube
32.  5:10.48 sporteisvogel
33.  5:18.29 bh13
34.  5:22.45 thomas.sch
35.  DNF Jacck
35.  DNF MatsBergsten


*7x7x7*(25)
1.  2:21.24 bbulbs135
2.  2:30.07 Benyó
3.  2:37.82 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  2:57.35 OriginalUsername
5.  3:02.56 FaLoL
6.  3:07.96 Shadowjockey
7.  3:21.76 nevinscph
8.  3:28.78 CB21
9.  3:34.74 Liam Wadek
10.  3:37.46 sigalig
11.  3:43.76 YouCubing
12.  3:46.98 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
13.  4:09.18 MCuber
14.  4:50.94 DistanceRunner25
15.  4:51.17 epride17
16.  5:24.96 Mcuber5
17.  5:48.66 2019ECKE02
18.  6:16.75 Jrg
19.  7:11.58 Jacck
20.  7:40.05 thomas.sch
21.  8:25.42 bh13
22.  DNF LwBigcubes
22.  DNF VIBE_ZT
22.  DNF filmip
22.  DNF weatherman223


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(44)
1.  3.44 BrianJ
2.  5.71 leomannen
3.  5.72 TipsterTrickster 


Spoiler



4.  5.83 Khairur Rachim
5.  7.02 Shaun Mack
6.  7.95 Sean Hartman
7.  8.43 Luke Garrett
8.  9.21 Shadowjockey
9.  10.40 Benyó
10.  10.96 sigalig
11.  10.97 G2013
12.  11.77 darrensaito
13.  12.45 sqAree
13.  12.45 Cuber2s
15.  14.07 seungju choi
16.  14.86 Camerone Chin
17.  15.02 ichcubegerne
18.  15.52 BradenTheMagician
19.  16.17 remopihel
20.  18.88 nevinscph
21.  19.01 Li Xiang
22.  19.08 agradess2
23.  21.36 Raymos Castillo
24.  22.58 YouCubing
25.  24.40 MatsBergsten
26.  25.42 CB21
27.  25.71 Arachane
28.  28.44 Mike Hughey
29.  32.53 2018AMSB02
30.  33.73 Fisko
31.  33.81 VIBE_ZT
32.  36.95 MattP98
33.  38.10 MCuber
34.  39.33 Mcuber5
35.  45.26 White KB
36.  46.37 RestroomLad57
37.  49.54 thomas.sch
38.  55.22 Jacck
39.  59.50 RaFperm
40.  1:31.13 sporteisvogel
41.  2:24.77 linus.sch
42.  DNF sean_cut4
42.  DNF Josiah Blomker
42.  DNF weatherman223


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(30)
1.  21.60 sigalig
2.  21.67 tommyo11
3.  22.21 G2013


Spoiler



4.  25.06 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
5.  27.52 seungju choi
6.  29.43 Keroma12
7.  32.37 sqAree
8.  38.18 Riddler97
9.  41.66 abunickabhi
10.  57.29 squanbld
11.  1:05.55 nevinscph
12.  1:15.84 Sean Hartman
13.  1:16.68 revaldoah
14.  1:21.00 2019ECKE02
15.  1:21.99 MattP98
16.  1:32.26 YouCubing
17.  1:38.40 MatsBergsten
18.  2:02.30 DistanceRunner25
19.  2:08.77 Camerone Chin
20.  2:18.34 CB21
21.  2:41.67 filmip
22.  2:54.43 Jacck
23.  4:28.62 thomas.sch
24.  5:26.62 MCuber
25.  6:44.13 White KB
26.  10:28.55 linus.sch
27.  DNF d2polld
27.  DNF sporteisvogel
27.  DNF RaFperm
27.  DNF Mcuber5


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(9)
1.  1:50.99 sigalig
2.  2:15.32 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
3.  3:54.83 seungju choi


Spoiler



4.  4:01.72 nevinscph
5.  7:49.60 MatsBergsten
6.  11:24.48 Jacck
7.  13:01.64 CB21
8.  DNF DistanceRunner25
8.  DNF Mcuber5


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(5)
1.  3:30.73 sigalig
2.  4:44.73 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
3.  9:48.47 nevinscph


Spoiler



4.  18:25.30 MatsBergsten
5.  DNF Keroma12


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(3)
1.  22:35.89 nevinscph
2.  28:39.19 Jacck
3.  DNF MatsBergsten

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(2)
1.  DNF nevinscph
1.  DNF Jacck

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(5)
1.  22/25 55:59 Riddler97
2.  10/11 16:57 Keroma12
3.  7/8 57:07 DistanceRunner25


Spoiler



4.  3/3 5:47 nevinscph
5.  3/3 10:34 Jacck


*3x3x3 one-handed*(103)
1.  11.25 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
2.  11.27 Luke Garrett
3.  12.13 darrensaito


Spoiler



4.  12.20 2017LAMB06
5.  12.41 Khairur Rachim
6.  12.53 BrianJ
7.  12.95 OriginalUsername
8.  12.98 Charles Jerome
9.  13.23 Shaun Mack
10.  14.17 tJardigradHe
11.  14.89 DLXCubing
12.  15.35 Sean Hartman
13.  15.97 NathanaelCubes
14.  16.01 Camerone Chin
15.  16.18 Zeke Mackay
16.  16.33 mihnea3000
17.  16.37 cuberkid10
18.  16.49 midnightcuberx
19.  16.57 leomannen
20.  16.69 asacuber
20.  16.69 Jscuber
22.  16.98 MCuber
23.  17.03 Max C.
24.  17.35 G2013
25.  17.40 parkertrager
26.  17.46 dollarstorecubes
27.  17.54 V Achyuthan
28.  18.03 Heewon Seo
29.  18.04 ichcubegerne
30.  18.61 abunickabhi
31.  18.64 DistanceRunner25
32.  18.75 sean_cut4
33.  18.88 BradenTheMagician
34.  19.33 Benyó
35.  19.38 xyzzy
36.  19.43 Arachane
37.  19.78 ARandomCuber
38.  19.85 sigalig
39.  19.93 DGCubes
40.  20.07 Boris McCoy
41.  20.09 Mcuber5
42.  20.16 Liam Wadek
43.  20.20 MartinN13
44.  20.56 PCCuber
45.  20.71 MattP98
46.  20.73 Kedin drysdale
47.  20.81 wearephamily1719
48.  20.82 Wilhelm
49.  21.31 Shadowjockey
50.  21.53 Cale S
51.  22.11 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
52.  22.26 remopihel
53.  22.55 revaldoah
54.  22.64 sqAree
55.  22.86 Ontricus
56.  23.12 Sub1Hour
57.  23.15 Allagos
58.  23.69 weatherman223
59.  23.77 tommyo11
60.  23.80 agradess2
61.  23.83 YouCubing
62.  23.94 trangium
63.  24.12 Fisko
64.  24.98 d2polld
65.  25.02 breadears
66.  25.19 2019ECKE02
67.  25.22 Michael DeLaRosa
68.  25.82 BMcCl1
69.  25.88 2018AMSB02
70.  26.23 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
71.  26.34 Winfaza
72.  26.48 Riddler97
73.  26.70 Nuuk cuber
74.  27.08 Raymos Castillo
75.  27.18 epride17
76.  27.55 nevinscph
77.  30.18 seungju choi
78.  30.37 BlueAcidball
79.  30.56 Jay Cubes
80.  30.82 VIBE_ZT
81.  30.83 Cubey_Tube
82.  30.87 InlandEmpireCuber
83.  30.96 LittleLumos
84.  32.21 VectorCubes
85.  33.40 CB21
86.  34.33 bbulbs135
87.  36.25 White KB
88.  37.33 Brayden Gilland
89.  38.09 filmip
90.  38.77 Poketube6681
91.  40.07 WoowyBaby
92.  46.17 Mike Hughey
93.  48.39 sporteisvogel
94.  50.31 Josiah Blomker
95.  53.41 pb_cuber
96.  54.92 squanbld
97.  56.52 hebscody
98.  58.78 Jacck
99.  1:01.10 Rubika-37-021204
100.  1:12.44 Reirto-RRNF
101.  1:16.97 KellanB
102.  2:31.62 MatsBergsten
103.  DNF DaTornadoKarateCuber


*3x3x3 With feet*(3)
1.  45.12 Riddler97
2.  1:42.23 Li Xiang
3.  3:22.10 DistanceRunner25

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(10)
1.  35.52 ichcubegerne
2.  42.87 CB21
3.  45.23 Arachane


Spoiler



4.  1:02.73 2018AMSB02
5.  1:09.03 Raymos Castillo
6.  1:09.43 theit07
7.  1:49.61 Jacck
8.  DNF MatsBergsten
8.  DNF DistanceRunner25
8.  DNF Cuber2s


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(6)
1.  27.33 (28, 27, 27) WoowyBaby
1.  27.33 (27, 27, 28) trangium
3.  47.33 (49, 46, 47) CB21


Spoiler



4.  DNF (24, DNS, DNS) Cale S
4.  DNF (DNF, 32, DNS) remopihel
4.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) DistanceRunner25


*2-3-4 Relay*(57)
1.  37.60 Luke Garrett
2.  39.35 Khairur Rachim
3.  39.78 darrensaito


Spoiler



4.  44.83 Shaun Mack
5.  45.52 ichcubegerne
6.  48.29 Benyó
7.  48.83 Max C.
8.  51.28 Heewon Seo
9.  51.60 BradenTheMagician
10.  51.90 dollarstorecubes
11.  52.84 MCuber
12.  56.88 bbulbs135
13.  57.26 Allagos
14.  57.45 Camerone Chin
15.  57.64 Shadowjockey
16.  57.97 sigalig
17.  58.36 DGCubes
18.  59.09 remopihel
19.  59.53 wearephamily1719
20.  1:02.23 Michael DeLaRosa
21.  1:07.99 Arachane
22.  1:08.39 Mcuber5
23.  1:09.06 Fisko
24.  1:10.41 CB21
25.  1:10.99 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
26.  1:11.32 sqAree
27.  1:12.16 nevinscph
28.  1:12.76 Chris Van Der Brink
29.  1:13.75 BMcCl1
30.  1:13.77 tommyo11
31.  1:14.76 epride17
32.  1:17.95 theit07
33.  1:18.34 weatherman223
34.  1:19.00 InlandEmpireCuber
35.  1:19.41 YouCubing
36.  1:19.60 Brayden Gilland
37.  1:21.73 Josiah Blomker
38.  1:23.19 Cuber2s
39.  1:27.91 Cubey_Tube
40.  1:28.29 VIBE_ZT
41.  1:29.93 breadears
42.  1:31.20 Lewis
43.  1:32.98 PCCuber
44.  1:38.59 BlueAcidball
45.  1:46.25 Poorcuber09
46.  1:46.84 Li Xiang
47.  1:50.48 Jrg
48.  1:51.80 White KB
49.  2:05.41 Sellerie11
50.  2:10.13 KellanB
51.  2:24.03 pb_cuber
52.  2:44.74 Jacck
53.  2:49.46 thomas.sch
54.  3:11.58 RaFperm
55.  3:20.34 MatsBergsten
56.  3:29.11 hebscody
57.  4:19.19 Emma_The_Capricorn


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(32)
1.  1:45.73 Luke Garrett
2.  1:47.58 bbulbs135
3.  1:52.64 Benyó


Spoiler



4.  2:02.83 Shadowjockey
5.  2:05.61 ichcubegerne
6.  2:07.64 BradenTheMagician
7.  2:07.81 sigalig
8.  2:11.06 dollarstorecubes
9.  2:11.55 Shaun Mack
10.  2:18.15 Camerone Chin
11.  2:27.12 YouCubing
12.  2:28.54 DistanceRunner25
13.  2:29.38 BMcCl1
14.  2:30.86 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
15.  2:33.90 nevinscph
16.  2:39.82 CB21
17.  2:40.02 tommyo11
18.  2:47.25 Chris Van Der Brink
19.  2:51.41 breadears
20.  2:51.84 Brayden Gilland
21.  2:56.18 Mcuber5
22.  3:01.84 Cubey_Tube
23.  3:06.39 Allagos
24.  3:16.44 sqAree
25.  3:45.05 Lewis
26.  3:56.89 Josiah Blomker
27.  4:21.72 Jrg
28.  4:52.63 thomas.sch
29.  5:31.67 BlueAcidball
30.  9:05.19 Emma_The_Capricorn
31.  DNF Cuber2s
31.  DNF KellanB


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(14)
1.  3:39.74 bbulbs135
2.  4:06.33 Benyó
3.  4:12.72 Shadowjockey


Spoiler



4.  4:16.81 ichcubegerne
5.  4:43.20 sigalig
6.  5:11.81 nevinscph
7.  5:12.16 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
8.  5:25.88 DistanceRunner25
9.  5:31.98 CB21
10.  5:47.86 YouCubing
11.  6:31.91 sqAree
12.  7:35.23 Lewis
13.  9:05.27 Jrg
14.  18:23.30 Emma_The_Capricorn


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(10)
1.  6:25.07 Benyó
2.  6:33.43 bbulbs135
3.  7:46.93 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  8:34.36 nevinscph
5.  8:42.01 sigalig
6.  8:47.28 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
7.  8:52.87 CB21
8.  9:24.82 YouCubing
9.  10:17.59 DistanceRunner25
10.  15:51.45 Jrg


*Clock*(55)
1.  4.67 JChambers13
2.  5.01 VectorCubes
3.  5.02 MartinN13


Spoiler



4.  5.19 Liam Wadek
5.  5.29 AngeGabriel
6.  5.59 TipsterTrickster 
7.  5.76 jaysammey777
8.  5.97 Camerone Chin
9.  6.06 ARandomCuber
10.  6.22 Brendyn Dunagan
11.  6.55 Benjamin Warry
12.  6.65 dollarstorecubes
13.  6.92 Charles Jerome
14.  7.31 Wilhelm
15.  7.32 MattP98
16.  7.67 YouCubing
17.  7.99 Ghost Cuber 
18.  8.05 Shadowjockey
19.  8.39 sqAree
20.  8.54 OriginalUsername
21.  8.63 Luke Garrett
22.  8.77 parkertrager
23.  9.57 Raymos Castillo
24.  9.66 Li Xiang
25.  9.77 Cale S
26.  9.90 Chris Van Der Brink
27.  10.01 darrensaito
28.  10.10 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
29.  10.33 MCuber
30.  10.65 Nuuk cuber
31.  11.05 Benyó
32.  11.25 Fisko
33.  11.35 DGCubes
34.  11.51 tommyo11
35.  11.61 sigalig
36.  11.65 N4C0
37.  12.01 ichcubegerne
38.  12.40 brad711
39.  12.45 epride17
40.  12.95 wearephamily1719
41.  13.63 CB21
42.  13.73 Mcuber5
43.  13.80 2018AMSB02
44.  14.52 Shaun Mack
45.  15.46 weatherman223
46.  15.86 midnightcuberx
47.  16.90 leomannen
48.  17.73 Jacck
49.  19.20 nevinscph
50.  19.77 Brayden Gilland
51.  25.32 d2polld
52.  28.90 Poketube6681
53.  1:23.69 MatsBergsten
54.  DNF vishwasankarcubing
54.  DNF Boris McCoy


*Megaminx*(37)
1.  35.98 Heewon Seo
2.  47.12 Khairur Rachim
3.  53.53 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  55.41 Luke Garrett
5.  55.67 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
6.  59.83 MCuber
7.  1:00.93 FaLoL
8.  1:01.86 ichcubegerne
9.  1:02.26 Raymos Castillo
10.  1:04.55 Shadowjockey
11.  1:04.92 dollarstorecubes
12.  1:05.88 Benyó
13.  1:10.98 Camerone Chin
14.  1:11.47 YouCubing
15.  1:11.80 Liam Wadek
16.  1:12.14 Shaun Mack
17.  1:13.72 Sub1Hour
18.  1:16.66 Wilhelm
19.  1:17.48 CB21
20.  1:18.36 2018AMSB02
21.  1:21.84 Max C.
22.  1:23.64 turtwig
23.  1:26.27 tommyo11
24.  1:26.67 Mcuber5
25.  1:27.18 ARandomCuber
26.  1:28.64 sigalig
27.  1:29.38 DistanceRunner25
28.  1:31.55 epride17
29.  1:39.26 nevinscph
30.  1:47.48 VIBE_ZT
31.  1:53.12 d2polld
32.  1:59.46 Lewis
33.  2:05.96 weatherman223
34.  2:35.72 One Wheel
35.  2:50.63 Jacck
36.  3:14.96 sporteisvogel
37.  3:23.62 BlueAcidball


*Pyraminx*(80)
1.  2.50 parkertrager
2.  2.61 Vlad Hordiienko
3.  2.64 Ghost Cuber 


Spoiler



4.  2.75 MartinN13
5.  3.00 ElyasCubing
6.  3.05 BrianJ
7.  3.07 DGCubes
8.  3.11 Chris Van Der Brink
9.  3.32 Kedin drysdale
10.  3.48 Camerone Chin
10.  3.48 Shaun Mack
12.  3.59 Ontricus
13.  3.69 BradenTheMagician
14.  3.76 Charles Jerome
14.  3.76 OriginalUsername
16.  3.77 remopihel
17.  3.87 Boris McCoy
18.  4.07 TipsterTrickster 
19.  4.09 asacuber
20.  4.17 MCuber
21.  4.21 darrensaito
22.  4.39 Luke Garrett
23.  4.56 mihnea3000
24.  4.66 NathanaelCubes
25.  4.73 VIBE_ZT
26.  4.74 Liam Wadek
27.  4.83 ichcubegerne
28.  5.14 YouCubing
29.  5.15 wearephamily1719
30.  5.16 Cale S
31.  5.42 tommyo11
32.  5.53 Zeke Mackay
33.  5.56 CB21
34.  5.57 agradess2
35.  5.71 DistanceRunner25
36.  5.84 Brayden Gilland
37.  5.90 VectorCubes
38.  5.98 Triangles_are_cubers
39.  5.99 Raymos Castillo
40.  6.09 sean_cut4
41.  6.18 Shadowjockey
42.  6.47 Fisko
43.  6.57 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
44.  6.59 Li Xiang
45.  6.69 midnightcuberx
46.  6.70 Benyó
47.  6.74 Wilhelm
48.  6.75 Mcuber5
49.  7.07 Jay Cubes
50.  7.15 2018AMSB02
51.  7.16 RapsinSix
52.  7.32 Nuuk cuber
53.  7.47 weatherman223
54.  8.01 MattP98
55.  8.02 hebscody
55.  8.02 Lewis
57.  8.19 Arachane
58.  8.50 epride17
59.  8.72 TheCubingAddict980
60.  8.77 BMcCl1
61.  9.03 Mike Hughey
62.  9.15 Cuber2s
63.  9.20 Josiah Blomker
64.  10.05 ARandomCuber
65.  10.40 sqAree
66.  10.65 sigalig
67.  10.72 beaux_cuber
68.  11.22 Cubey_Tube
69.  11.65 brad711
70.  11.75 pb_cuber
71.  12.54 nevinscph
72.  15.04 Emma_The_Capricorn
73.  15.44 Jacck
74.  17.72 RestroomLad57
75.  18.77 KellanB
76.  19.45 DaTornadoKarateCuber
77.  21.35 Ultimatecuber0814
77.  21.35 Nash171
79.  29.03 BlueAcidball
80.  38.30 MatsBergsten


*Square-1*(68)
1.  6.27 David ep
2.  7.02 Oxzowachi
3.  7.31 Brendyn Dunagan


Spoiler



4.  8.54 mrsniffles01
5.  9.27 Camerone Chin
6.  9.63 Cale S
7.  10.02 BrianJ
8.  10.56 Shaun Mack
9.  10.64 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
10.  11.38 Charles Jerome
11.  11.60 2019ECKE02
12.  11.83 parkertrager
13.  12.07 BradenTheMagician
14.  12.15 YouCubing
15.  12.21 ElyasCubing
16.  12.27 TipsterTrickster 
17.  12.67 OriginalUsername
18.  13.14 DLXCubing
19.  13.15 leomannen
20.  13.25 ichcubegerne
21.  13.27 Shadowjockey
22.  13.33 Boris McCoy
23.  13.49 remopihel
24.  13.65 darrensaito
25.  13.90 DistanceRunner25
26.  14.32 Luke Garrett
27.  14.49 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
28.  15.17 PCCuber
29.  16.69 NathanaelCubes
30.  16.79 MCuber
31.  17.27 Sean Hartman
32.  18.56 Max C.
33.  18.70 Wilhelm
34.  18.98 sigalig
35.  19.17 Benyó
36.  19.35 tommyo11
37.  20.33 midnightcuberx
38.  20.34 Liam Wadek
39.  20.39 MattP98
40.  20.69 Raymos Castillo
41.  21.05 VIBE_ZT
42.  22.48 Fisko
43.  22.90 2018AMSB02
44.  22.94 CB21
45.  23.26 wearephamily1719
46.  25.30 DGCubes
47.  25.60 Mcuber5
48.  25.75 weatherman223
49.  26.36 agradess2
50.  27.45 tJardigradHe
51.  27.87 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
52.  29.74 AngeGabriel
53.  31.00 Nuuk cuber
54.  33.39 squanbld
55.  34.07 mihnea3000
56.  45.64 nevinscph
57.  52.02 TheCubingAddict980
58.  57.19 sporteisvogel
59.  57.40 Cubey_Tube
60.  58.40 RestroomLad57
61.  1:04.94 LittleLumos
62.  1:05.45 Mike Hughey
63.  1:13.58 Jacck
64.  1:16.29 Brayden Gilland
65.  1:36.75 Poorcuber09
66.  2:20.08 BlueAcidball
67.  9:00.40 MatsBergsten
68.  DNF Cuber2s


*Skewb*(74)
1.  1.69 Legomanz
2.  2.19 Kedin drysdale
3.  2.64 Charles Jerome


Spoiler



4.  2.95 Brendyn Dunagan
5.  3.09 BrianJ
6.  3.11 asacuber
7.  3.43 Cale S
8.  3.66 OriginalUsername
9.  3.67 parkertrager
10.  3.84 Vlad Hordiienko
11.  4.32 darrensaito
12.  4.42 Shaun Mack
13.  4.76 N4C0
14.  4.87 VectorCubes
15.  4.96 sean_cut4
16.  4.98 TipsterTrickster 
17.  5.08 MCuber
18.  5.10 VIBE_ZT
19.  5.32 Boris McCoy
20.  5.33 AngeGabriel
21.  5.37 Luke Garrett
22.  5.47 DGCubes
23.  5.59 weatherman223
24.  5.62 Liam Wadek
25.  5.67 MartinN13
26.  5.68 d2polld
27.  5.71 Chris Van Der Brink
28.  5.80 BradenTheMagician
29.  5.82 Raymos Castillo
30.  5.86 YouCubing
31.  5.87 Wilhelm
32.  5.94 ichcubegerne
33.  6.23 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
33.  6.23 MattP98
35.  6.33 cuberswoop
36.  6.36 Triangles_are_cubers
37.  6.50 epride17
37.  6.50 oliver sitja sichel
39.  6.52 remopihel
40.  6.57 Camerone Chin
41.  6.90 Jay Cubes
42.  7.39 Nuuk cuber
43.  7.46 Li Xiang
43.  7.46 DistanceRunner25
45.  7.50 mihnea3000
46.  7.54 tommyo11
47.  7.59 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
48.  7.91 Allagos
49.  7.95 Benyó
50.  8.01 wearephamily1719
50.  8.01 CB21
52.  8.02 Shadowjockey
53.  8.39 Cubey_Tube
54.  8.46 midnightcuberx
55.  9.19 Brayden Gilland
56.  9.77 Arachane
57.  10.25 Mcuber5
58.  10.78 ARandomCuber
59.  11.09 Poorcuber09
60.  11.24 LittleLumos
61.  11.39 InlandEmpireCuber
62.  11.79 Poketube6681
63.  11.98 Lewis
64.  12.49 sigalig
65.  12.61 BMcCl1
66.  12.63 brad711
67.  13.51 pb_cuber
68.  13.68 agradess2
69.  14.66 KellanB
70.  15.43 nevinscph
71.  15.94 RapsinSix
72.  17.08 Jacck
73.  21.47 Emma_The_Capricorn
74.  28.31 MatsBergsten


*Kilominx*(11)
1.  23.36 Kedin drysdale
2.  26.70 DGCubes
3.  28.00 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  30.16 Benyó
5.  30.58 YouCubing
6.  32.92 Nuuk cuber
7.  35.43 CB21
8.  35.82 Sub1Hour
9.  44.79 DistanceRunner25
10.  45.70 leomannen
11.  47.34 AngeGabriel


*Mini Guildford*(7)
1.  3:58.31 Luke Garrett
2.  3:58.50 ichcubegerne
3.  4:34.95 Benyó


Spoiler



4.  5:15.99 tommyo11
5.  5:20.87 DistanceRunner25
6.  5:46.90 CB21
7.  DNF RestroomLad57


*Redi Cube*(10)
1.  7.67 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  8.17 dollarstorecubes
3.  9.96 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  14.02 ichcubegerne
5.  15.66 YouCubing
6.  22.76 ARandomCuber
7.  25.58 CB21
8.  27.93 Mike Hughey
9.  34.95 Brayden Gilland
10.  45.33 Jacck


*Master Pyraminx*(9)
1.  22.22 DGCubes
2.  35.60 ichcubegerne
3.  44.46 YouCubing


Spoiler



4.  44.72 Benyó
5.  49.99 Mike Hughey
6.  56.53 DistanceRunner25
7.  1:14.93 One Wheel
8.  1:16.26 CB21
9.  1:18.73 Jacck


*15 Puzzle*(8)
1.  12.81 YouCubing
2.  15.24 Li Xiang
3.  17.46 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  26.66 N4C0
5.  28.02 Chris Van Der Brink
6.  38.49 CB21
7.  44.51 MatsBergsten
8.  3:41.87 Jacck


*Speed Fewest Moves*(5)
1.  40.69 WoowyBaby
2.  53.01 CB21
3.  60.14 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official


Spoiler



4.  63.79 DistanceRunner25
5.  DNF remopihel


*Mirror Blocks*(6)
1.  15.76 BradenTheMagician
2.  19.23 Valken
3.  23.93 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  24.26 beaux_cuber
5.  32.54 YouCubing
6.  1:02.72 CB21


*Curvy Copter*(4)
1.  1:43.75 DGCubes
2.  2:39.17 TipsterTrickster 
3.  3:37.94 CB21


Spoiler



4.  3:53.44 YouCubing


*Face-Turning Octahedron*(10)
1.  17.39 TipsterTrickster 
2.  21.86 Charles Jerome
3.  22.49 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  39.88 Kit Clement
5.  1:25.69 kits_
6.  1:39.36 YouCubing
7.  2:04.97 DistanceRunner25
8.  2:31.63 Sub1Hour
9.  2:34.90 One Wheel
10.  3:07.23 CB21



*Contest results*(201)
1.  979 Luke Garrett
2.  961 ichcubegerne
3.  940 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  939 Benyó
5.  882 Camerone Chin
6.  869 Shaun Mack
6.  869 Shadowjockey
8.  809 darrensaito
9.  800 DistanceRunner25
10.  797 MCuber
10.  797 YouCubing
12.  791 BrianJ
13.  778 Charles Jerome
14.  771 BradenTheMagician
15.  746 sigalig
16.  697 Liam Wadek
17.  686 CB21
18.  672 Khairur Rachim
19.  646 Mcuber5
20.  643 tommyo11
21.  636 Max C.
22.  635 DGCubes
23.  634 tJardigradHe
24.  632 dollarstorecubes
25.  606 remopihel
26.  595 sean_cut4
27.  589 TipsterTrickster 
28.  575 cuberkid10
29.  567 Heewon Seo
30.  566 Raymos Castillo
30.  566 leomannen
32.  552 nevinscph
33.  545 Wilhelm
34.  539 Cale S
35.  528 bbulbs135
36.  524 Boris McCoy
37.  521 G2013
38.  514 wearephamily1719
39.  513 mihnea3000
40.  510 Jscuber
41.  508 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
42.  507 asacuber
43.  506 agradess2
43.  506 Sean Hartman
45.  495 parkertrager
46.  490 Arachane
46.  490 MartinN13
48.  483 JackPfeifer
48.  483 sqAree
50.  481 Brendyn Dunagan
51.  477 VIBE_ZT
52.  467 NathanaelCubes
53.  463 Ontricus
54.  446 Zeke Mackay
55.  444 weatherman223
55.  444 midnightcuberx
57.  443 Allagos
58.  428 BMcCl1
59.  427 VectorCubes
60.  422 Fisko
61.  419 Vlad Hordiienko
62.  414 DLXCubing
63.  412 ElyasCubing
63.  412 jaysammey777
63.  412 ARandomCuber
66.  406 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
67.  405 2019ECKE02
67.  405 Chris Van Der Brink
69.  397 Legomanz
70.  395 Kedin drysdale
70.  395 Brayden Gilland
72.  391 2018AMSB02
73.  388 MattP98
73.  388 FaLoL
75.  385 Riddler97
75.  385 Sub1Hour
77.  374 epride17
78.  356 Jay Cubes
79.  338 Michael DeLaRosa
80.  334 Cubey_Tube
81.  331 PCCuber
82.  327 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
83.  317 Nuuk cuber
84.  296 d2polld
85.  284 Imran Rahman
86.  276 theit07
86.  276 Josiah Blomker
88.  275 AngeGabriel
89.  274 Triangles_are_cubers
90.  268 stonesimpson
91.  265 seungju choi
92.  260 Li Xiang
93.  259 Cuber2s
93.  259 abunickabhi
95.  255 oliver sitja sichel
96.  247 TheCubingAddict980
97.  246 tc kruber
98.  241 Jacck
99.  233 breadears
100.  229 Lewis
101.  225 RapsinSix
102.  224 yijunleow
103.  221 InlandEmpireCuber
104.  220 Skewb_Cube
105.  218 BlueAcidball
105.  218 jihu1011
107.  215 JChambers13
108.  214 trangium
109.  213 bennettstouder
109.  213 WoowyBaby
111.  203 V Achyuthan
112.  195 brad711
113.  188 turtwig
114.  185 CubableYT
115.  181 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
116.  174 arctan
116.  174 MatsBergsten
116.  174 White KB
119.  169 LittleLumos
120.  165 vishwasankarcubing
121.  162 Fred Lang
121.  162 Winfaza
123.  158 Jrg
124.  157 LwBigcubes
125.  154 FishyIshy
126.  153 revaldoah
127.  151 xyzzy
127.  151 Mike Hughey
129.  147 sporteisvogel
130.  143 NoahCubing
130.  143 Poorcuber09
132.  142 thatkid
133.  140 bh13
134.  132 pb_cuber
134.  132 IsThatA4x4
136.  126 One Wheel
137.  122 Poketube6681
138.  121 Ghost Cuber 
139.  118 MasterIcePanda
140.  114 KellanB
141.  113 20luky3
142.  112 Ali161102
143.  104 2017LAMB06
144.  103 thomas.sch
145.  101 KamTheCuber
146.  100 KingCanyon
147.  99 Keenan Johnson
148.  94 N4C0
148.  94 hebscody
150.  93 Sellerie11
151.  92 squanbld
152.  87 Keroma12
152.  87 Dvorak
154.  80 John_NOTgood
155.  79 Rubika-37-021204
155.  79 hydynn
157.  78 beaux_cuber
158.  76 filmip
158.  76 Labano
160.  72 David ep
161.  71 Oxzowachi
162.  69 mrsniffles01
163.  68 RaFperm
164.  67 lumes2121
165.  60 teboecubes
166.  58 RestroomLad57
167.  54 Lvl9001Wizard
168.  53 Petri Krzywacki
169.  52 DaTornadoKarateCuber
170.  51 Emma_The_Capricorn
171.  47 Benjamin Warry
171.  47 Foreright
171.  47 speedcuberguy
174.  46 bulkocuber
175.  44 Reirto-RRNF
176.  43 Rusty05
177.  42 cuberswoop
178.  40 aamiel
179.  39 TheDNAHero
180.  38 Loffy8
181.  36 EngiNerdBrian
182.  28 Future
182.  28 memo_cubed
184.  27 Oliver Wrzecionowski
185.  23 OtterCuber
186.  22 linus.sch
187.  21 Nash171
187.  21 @slow cuber
189.  19 Bryan4305
190.  18 GT8590
191.  17 WD-420
191.  17 CUubingCure
193.  15 isisk
194.  14 Melvintnh327
195.  11 Kit Clement
196.  10 kits_
196.  10 thousand_cuts
198.  8 Valken
198.  8 Antto Pitkänen
198.  8 Isaiah Blomker
201.  6 Ultimatecuber0814


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 21, 2021)

Another sub-1 average by Zayn.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 28, 2021)

201 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 68!

That means our winner this week is *Chris Van Der Brink!* Congratulations!!


----------

